# Rep. Elijah Cummings, House Oversight Committee Chair, is dead at 68



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Elijah Cummings, the long-serving Democratic congressman who was deeply involved in the impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump, has passed away at the age of 68.


Rep. Elijah Cummings, House Oversight Committee Chair, is dead at 68

Did he have dirt on Hillary?


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

Was not a friend of LE ect.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

and its trumps fault in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> and its trumps fault in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...


Trump had Putin send in some guys with, well, only THEY know.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Cummings appeared on "This Week" on July 21, where he told ABC Chief Anchor George Stephanopoulos there was "no doubt" that Trump was a racist_

Not polite to speak ill of the dead , but . . . well you know .. . . .


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

What awful news...




...for criminals everywhere.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> _Cummings appeared on "This Week" on July 21, where he told ABC Chief Anchor George Stephanopoulos there was "no doubt" that Trump was a racist_
> 
> Not polite to speak ill of the dead , but . . . well you know .. . . .


I'm just waiting to see which headline they pick.
"Racist Orange Man Told to Stay Away From Funeral"
"Racist Orange Man Skips Funeral"
"Racist Orange Man Sends Condolences Harasses Grieving Family"


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

“Racist MassCops members, online law enforcement community, celebrates death of rep Elijah Cummings”

We better be careful, the article could be about us.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm just waiting to see which headline they pick.
> "Racist Orange Man Told to Stay Away From Funeral"
> "Racist Orange Man Skips Funeral"
> "Racist Orange Man Sends Condolences Harasses Grieving Family"


The funny thing is the president ordered all flags at half mast.

Would love to see the president win in a landslide. Send a message to the crazies.

This country is sick of your nonsense !

Go crawl back under your rock.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Who now..?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Did he have something on the Clintons?


----------

